
Why Can't Phone Be Used as a PC? - daly
It seems to me that my phone would be powerful
enough to run almost any program. Is there any
phone that can be connected to a display and
keyboard and used as a PC?
======
thenobsta
Yep!

[https://miraxess.com/miraxess-products/mira-android-
desktop/](https://miraxess.com/miraxess-products/mira-android-desktop/)

~~~
smartis2812
That looks promising but is not yet a finished product.

